# I'm slowly improving



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is the biggest, and for me, the most difficult turning that I've attempted and there were no dig-ins, so I must be improving.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Harry, that is fantastic! I have yet to attempt a hollow project, but your results are inspiring me to try one soon. You have warmed me up with that sunshine too. It's -9C but that is cold for us here in North Carolina!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Harry. Thanks for the photo shoot. Really like the grain and nice finish Marlene going to love it. By the way looks like you need a trim. Getting to look like a hippie.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice vase I need to learn more and to get some of those bendy tools
(Hollowing Tools) Great post thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Very nice,,it make me recall the time I made many foot ball banks,7" x 9 1/2" in size.. with tee off stands.. 

========



harrysin said:


> This is the biggest, and for me, the most difficult turning that I've attempted and there were no dig-ins, so I must be improving.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beauty. Really well done.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

Harry, As always you do impeccable work ! ! ! --- Frank Lee, Kingman Az. U S A


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow! Harry, you are getting good at that turning stuff. Nice job!


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice job! Looks like you've been doing that for a while.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That looks great, Harry! Dang it, I'm starting to remember how much fun turning was back in junior high school... about 40 years ago. I remember finding a piece of 8/4 clear pine that was 16" wide, laminating it two pieces thick and turning a bowl for my parents, finishing it with paraffin. I wonder whatever happened to that bowl. You buzzards are going to get me into turning one day yet!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is just beautiful Harry! It looked so much bigger till you see someone next to it. But a very inspiring shoot for a beginner like me with a very little lathe. Thanks so much!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Harry, my friend, you are just good!

youre already in a class that doesnt need a file called improving. 

nice turning , Harry!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> That looks great, Harry! Dang it, I'm starting to remember how much fun turning was back in junior high school... about 40 years ago. I remember finding a piece of 8/4 clear pine that was 16" wide, laminating it two pieces thick and turning a bowl for my parents, finishing it with paraffin. I wonder whatever happened to that bowl. You buzzards are going to get me into turning one day yet!


Jim.. that ole bowl is right next to the pig cutting board and napkin holder. 



Harry... very nicely done. Nice clean lines, simple but ellegant!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Oh well.*

Ok Harry. I was going to say something nice til I read about the sunshine. :nono:
Glenmore, you can tell how old Harry is, count the rings on his head, (just like a tree, and just as hard!!!!!):haha:
Also, I bet Marlene didn't put the flowers in the vase. I bet Harry picked them and arranged them.:agree:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok Harry, so much for the facetiousness.
You did an excellent job on the vase. Excellent shoot also. I thought the block of Jarrah looked kind of plain at first. But you brought out a very nice looking grain. Marlene may have not gotten to fill the vase, but I'm sure she loved it. Is she going to get the vase or are you going to keep it for your self????????????????????????????????

PS: Nice way to show off two projects at once.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My thanks to you all for being so kind to an old man! It's your support that gives me the incentive to keep striving to improve my skills.

Dave, I gather that you didn't like the flower arrangement so I shall admonish Marlene because it was she who arranged them! I'd like to say that they were home grown but they were bought.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Exquisite Harry,lovely grain.
We don't see jarah up here, too cold maybe?
You are getting to be a real whiz at photo shoots too!


----------



## Neil Moon (Jul 14, 2008)

Harry,
I am very impressed!! You have done a lovely job.
Neil


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Jim.. that ole bowl is right next to the pig cutting board and napkin holder.


Ahhh... so you *were* that skinny boy that lived next door!! :haha:


----------



## Elizabeth55 (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful Vase!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> My thanks to you all for being so kind to an old man! It's your support that gives me the incentive to keep striving to improve my skills.
> 
> Dave, I gather that you didn't like the flower arrangement so I shall admonish Marlene because it was she who arranged them! I'd like to say that they were home grown but they were bought.


Harry, we are not being kind to 'an old man'. you have not reached that stage yet....

As for slowly improving, you are going ahead in leaps and bounds.

great job. Love that jarrah.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gee whiz, I really am starting to blush, and it takes a lot to do that! I can't just sit around doing nothing, and I live for my shed, I know that Marlene would like to downsize, probably into an apartment but there's no way in the world that I would even consider that whilst I'm able bodied.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice piece of work Harry. Looks real nice. Mitch


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good job Harry, I like your shoot, gives good detail on the project. Well done, very well done Harry, vwey well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks a heap Jerry and Mitch. Hopefully sometime this week I'll start another project.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Once again, a great instructional photo shoot Harry, but what are you doing at 1.02 am in the morning..........I'm starting to get worried...haha Regards...AL


----------



## dquetin (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice piece, Harry. To check progress, I find it useful to look at my old pieces. Some are so bad I use them to heat the shop. Others I've given away and have to suffer seeing them every so often. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice Harry !!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Come on Al. it was only 10.02 PM here!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Doug, the first time that I make something I treasure it, but when I improve I either give the first away as a present or scrap it too.


----------



## Hawks_Feather (Jan 6, 2010)

I really admire large pieces like this - well at least the ones that turn out looking as good as this one.

Jerry


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done Harry, looks GREAT.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## dquetin (Jan 8, 2010)

I completely understand that. I think it eventually leads to the attitude of "it's the doing of it, not the end point". One hears that a lot on these forums.


----------



## Ron C (Jan 18, 2010)

Well Harry, I am impressed and I bet the Mrs. loves the vase. Makes me want to have a go at the deep turning lark now. Ron C. Canada


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Harry, for the life of me I can't figure out why you keep calling yourself an amateur when you do work like this. It's super excellent and very professional. Besides that, it looks real good. A photo shoot like this inspires others to try similar projects, keep going!


----------

